# I have too much time on my hands today......



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2014)

Was thinking about toys and things I had as a kid so I decided to try my hand at a whistle. It's quite loud and should work well to get my kids' attention :) Next one will probably try to do a slide whistle......

Ironwood from MN, Sanded to 400, steel wool, CA and a good buffing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Jul 8, 2014)

Very cool! If you get bored again and make another, you should do a how-to in the classroom section!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 8, 2014)

That's great! Did you make the saw cuts before or after turning the body round?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2014)

I did the saw cut after turning. A fine tooth blade is a must. the bevel on the bottom was just done on my big disc sander but a guy could probably put a nice arc to it with a spindle sander. One thing I will do differently, I didn't have any dowel stock on hand so I had to turn one for the mouthpiece (You can't see it in this pic but I used a piece of Walnut for contrast) In the future I will probably buy some different 1/2 inch dowels so I can just cut to length. I'll probably be doing another one tomorrow as I want to get a slide whistle figured out. I'll do a thread with that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 8, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I did the saw cut after turning. A fine tooth blade is a must. the bevel on the bottom was just done on my big disc sander but a guy could probably put a nice arc to it with a spindle sander. One thing I will do differently, I didn't have any dowel stock on hand so I had to turn one for the mouthpiece (You can't see it in this pic but I used a piece of Walnut for contrast) In the future I will probably buy some different 1/2 inch dowels so I can just cut to length. I'll probably be doing another one tomorrow as I want to get a slide whistle figured out. I'll do a thread with that one.



Thanks!

I guessed you'd need a piece of dowel (or make your own) for the mouthpiece; did you just sand a flat on one side to make the air passage?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks!
> 
> did you just sand a flat on one side to make the air passage?



Yes, I took the dowel I made over to the belt sander, sanded a flat, inserted in the whistle, tested, took back out and sanded a little more. Once I had it sounding like I wanted it to I glued it in and sanded it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok time for a tutorial

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ok time for a tutorial




Everyone will get one  I'm starting the next whistle and taking pictures as I go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 8, 2014)

I love it!!! Im always trying to come up with toys that make a lot of noise for my niece and nephew to take home with them...... it drives their parents crazy and its kinda like a running joke when they come visit......... maybe that explains why they don't visit as often anymore.....lol

I definitely am interested in a tutorial for a slide whistle...... that will certainly fit the bill......lolol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the grain of that wood nice work Collin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks like it was a fun project

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2014)

Great idea !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 9, 2014)

Neat looking whistle.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 9, 2014)

Neat looking whistle.
Well done.

Les


----------

